# 'Unusual' daily driver



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

What is it with these insurance companies eh? I hate doing the annual shop around, but it usuallysaves me money, so I go through the same details half a dozen times with bored/abrupt call centre monkeys.

My car is pretty mildly tuned for a skyline - stage 1 360atw. Twit from Adrian Flux had difficulty believing that it was my daily driver! Considering they're supposed to be performance car specialists....

Greenline were over a hundred pounds more expensive than my current lot -A-Plan, and not remotely interested in discussing things.

So, for the first time in a long time, I'm staying with the same insurance co. And with another year's NCB, my premium is... wait for it... a whole *£7* cheaper !!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

when I was looking for insurance one guy asked me how would you insure something that you dont own? Im sure you can.


----------

